# jsf Tobago in Tomcat classpath aufnehmen



## tobias_ (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde! 

Ich - JSF Beginner - würde gerne eine JSF-Anwendung unter Nutzung von Tobago, myfaces, etc. mehrfach im Tomcat deployen. Dazu habe ich alle benötigten Bibliotheken im tomcat/lib eingefügt. Die Webapp selbst ist dann relativ schlank und kann dann mehrfach deployed und unter unterschiedlichen URL's erreicht werden. 

Mein Problem: 
Sobald ich die Tobago-Bibliothek "tobago-core-1.0.25.jar" ins tomcat/lib lege fährt mein Tomcat nicht mehr sauber hoch. Anscheinend wird direkt die tobago-config.xml benötigt. Aber wo muss ich die bereitstellen? 

Wäre klasse, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte. Danke!

Hier die Exception:

28.09.2010 10:21:43 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext listenerStart
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception sending context initialized event to listener instance of class org.apache.myfaces.tobago.webapp.TobagoServletContextListener
java.lang.RuntimeException: Error while deploy process. Tobago can't be initialized! Application will not run!
at org.apache.myfaces.tobago.webapp.TobagoServletContextListener.contextInitialized(TobagoServletContextListener.java:72)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3972)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4467)
at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:791)
at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:771)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:546)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory(HostConfig.java:1041)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectories(HostConfig.java:964)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:502)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1277)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:321)
at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1053)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:785)
at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:519)
at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:581)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:289)
at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:414)
Caused by: javax.faces.FacesException: No config file found: '/WEB-INF/tobago-config.xml'. Tobago can't run without configuration.
at org.apache.myfaces.tobago.config.TobagoConfigParser.parse(TobagoConfigParser.java:112)
at org.apache.myfaces.tobago.config.TobagoConfigParser.parse(TobagoConfigParser.java:50)
at org.apache.myfaces.tobago.webapp.TobagoServletContextListener.contextInitialized(TobagoServletContextListener.java:53)
... 24 more


----------



## fastjack (28. Sep 2010)

Eigentlich gehört das in Deine WEB-INF/lib. Du verlagerst die Probleme nur woanders hin. Die Libs muß man eh installieren/kopieren, mit Deiner Lösung nur in andere Verzeichnisse. Der Fakt ist aber, Du mußt sie trotzdem ausliefern


----------



## tobias_ (28. Sep 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das ich die Jars mit ausliefern muss ist mir schon klar. Aber ich wollte sie halt an einer Stelle zentral zur Verfügung stellen und nicht in jeder Tobago-Webapplikation unter WEB-INF/lib!


----------

